# Craftsman Midi Lathe



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Has anyone successfully found and attached a bed extension for this lathe?


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I looked at customer reviews of the lathe on the Sears website and apparently the bed extension is just another example of Sears vapor hardware. Rikon makes a 12 X 16 midi lathe and it might be that Rikon builds this model for Sears. If Rikon offers a bed extension for their lathe, you could check on the dimensions to see if it fits your Craftsman lathe.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

This page from Amazon may be helpful:
http://www.amazon.com/RIKON-70-900-Mini-Lathe-Extension/product-reviews/B002FB74YW

It works on some Craftsman lathes.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I own this Craftsman lathe and I had ordered a new drive belt for it. The belt came in a plastic bag with a Rikon part # on it. Iam guessing that this lathe is made by Rikon for Craftman


----------



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

I own the Rikon 70-100 and looked at the display model of that craftsman, it seemed identical to the Rikon except for the colors.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I agree, soon after I posted this I took another look at Rikon since I know they made my band saw and saw the similarity (no pun intended). I'll take some time tomorrow and call Rikon to see if they can confirm.


----------

